# How many adults riding smallish ponies?



## Patchworkpony (19 January 2013)

Given that ponies are so much more fun, are hardy and cheaper to keep and generally have a brain I do wonder how many adults are now turning to ponies as their main mount. I should love to know what height and weight (if you don't mind) on what size and breed of pony adults are riding successfully. Also whether those who stick to riding ponies enjoy them as much as I do. I used to hunt two 13.2 fells and there seemed to be nowhere they couldn't get over or, at a pinch, through! 

Ponies can be so much a 'best friend' but many adults get ridiculed for riding them - such a shame. By the way I don't mean show ring natives but everyday working animals that can do a proper job. Anyone got any stories to tell about their ponies?


----------



## Fransurrey (19 January 2013)

I do get the occasional rude comment or glare from a snotty rider, but wouldn't swap my exmoors for anything. Had so many adventures on Henry and starting on Chloe, now, too. Henry is 12hh and Chloe is about 12.2hh. I'm 10 stone and 5'4". We only hack, but I do know someone taller than me who does dressage with her exmoor.


----------



## HaffiesRock (19 January 2013)

I am 29 years old, 5ft 3in and weigh about 10 stone.

I have a 13.3hh Haflinger. He is my only pony and I use him for everything. We hack, jump, school, bit of local showing and he is amazing! He costs peanuts to keep (grass livery is only £10 a week, barefoot, naked, minimal hay and feed as hes a good doer etc)

Id have ponies over horses any day!


----------



## webble (19 January 2013)

Merry is passported at 15hh!! But she is 14.2 just I am 5ft 5 and 11st and we manage just fine


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

My pony is 14hh - the one in my signature.

I think I look fine on him.  I love ponies and horses for different reasons and when i bought Kes I didn't set out to buy another pony.  It's taken me a while to put my finger on the problem... I love pony personality and pony good looks, but I like the bigger stride and comfier ride of a horse.

The solution?  I clearly need a pony and a horse 

HaffiesRock - I love your pony and I'm rather jealous of your 10 pound a week grazing; I'm paying 25 pounds a week for grazing with no facilities.


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

This is perhaps clearer...     BTW I'm 5'3 and weigh about 8 1/2 stone.


----------



## harlequinwalk (19 January 2013)

I am so jealous! I'm far too big for ponies now but miss them so much, horses are so serious and just don't have a sense of humour! Ponies are brilliant fun


----------



## RainbowDash (19 January 2013)

Hi, my Welsh x is 14hh and a good solid chunky chap.

I'm 35 and vary between 11 1/2 to 12 stone. We hack, school and just have some fun. I have had the odd comment but I prefer ponies they're more fun


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

I think part of the reason I got another pony was to win my husband over.  He's always been tolerant of my riding, but I thought he would 'bond' better with a pony, because there is nothing he considers duller than a 16hh bay TB type, which he thinks have no souls.

I was right, he loves Kes to bits because he has so much character.  Tom sees Kes taking the p out of him as Kes 'playing'.  Ahhh.


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 January 2013)

harlequinwalk said:



			I am so jealous! I'm far too big for ponies now but miss them so much, horses are so serious and just don't have a sense of humour! Ponies are brilliant fun 

Click to expand...

Is that height wise?


----------



## fidleyspromise (19 January 2013)

5'7, 12 stone on 14.2hh Highland.
Does a bit of everything for fun - hacking/show jumping/cross country/does some showing/dressage.

I have to say there doesn't seem to be any snobby attitude up here.  Everyone that meets my girl (showjumping or dressage) have commented on how lovely she is.
Yard I'm now on is mainly adults with ponies.  So many adults comment on how they wish they'd bought a pony instead of a horse.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (19 January 2013)

I rode a 13.2 passported 12.3 newforest. Im 5ft and 9-10stone  He took me very well. I now have a 14.2 but id go down the pony route again in a heartbeat


----------



## Gloi (19 January 2013)

I ride a 13.0 hand Icelandic. I've never had anything over 14 hands in the past 40 years I've had ponies. I used to compete with Fell ponies but these days just ride out with my friends. He'll do 20 miles quite easily and still be raring to go the next day. I much prefer the character and toughness of ponies to that of horses and he also has the advantage of costing me under £50/month to keep.


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

Sorry to hijack, but what is the icelandic like to ride and keep?  How does their temperament compare to British natives?  And what is the tolt like to sit on?


----------



## russianhorse (19 January 2013)

I've made the decision to crawl up my landowners rear end to see If I can rent another field for her to take on my friends ponio. He's 14.2 and Im just under 5'3". I can just see us having loads of fun more so than my gorgeous horse..... Only time will tell if I'll be partially part of the pony owning club lol


----------



## Gloi (19 January 2013)

metalmare said:



			Sorry to hijack, but what is the icelandic like to ride and keep?  How does their temperament compare to British natives?  And what is the tolt like to sit on?
		
Click to expand...

Icelandics are ace! They do vary an awful lot so you can find one that suits your needs. In general most have excellent temperaments and are sociable and people friendly. Mine's temperament is not unlike the Fell we have in some ways but he is a lot more polite than the Fell . They are frugal to keep, a better doer than the Fell we have and that's a good doer. They vary a lot to ride but tend to be willing and sparky but in general pretty unflappable. Once you get used to tolt it is very comfy. I had a mare a while ago who was the comfiest ride I've ever known, you hardly knew you were moving except for the trees passing by! The one I have now has a comfy tolt but has a tendency to drop into trot if you let him which jolts you awake again. The only downer is their tendency to get sweet itch.


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

Gloi said:



			Icelandics are ace! They do vary an awful lot so you can find one that suits your needs. In general most have excellent temperaments and are sociable and people friendly. They are frugal to keep, a better doer than the Fell we have and that's a good doer. They vary a lot to ride but tend to be willing and sparky but in general pretty unflappable. Once you get used to tolt it is very comfy. I had a mare a while ago who was the comfiest ride I've ever known, you hardly knew you were moving except for the trees passing by! The one I have now has a comfy tolt but has a tendency to drop into trot if you let him which jolts you awake again. The only downer is their tendency to get sweet itch.
		
Click to expand...

That's really interesting, thank you.  They're not a pony we seem to hear much of in this country.  They're not alone with the sweet itch though, most of our natives are prone it seems.  I used to have a pacer... that was dreadful to sit on, but I love the idea of the tolt.


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

I have just found this website... too cute, we're all going to be wanting icelandic ponies.  I love how when ridden in dressage saddles (and it does seem customary to ride them with long leathers) the rider's feet are inches from the ground.

http://www.phicelandics.co.uk/horses for sale.htm


----------



## Gloi (19 January 2013)

metalmare said:



			That's really interesting, thank you.  They're not a pony we seem to hear much of in this country.  They're not alone with the sweet itch though, most of our natives are prone it seems.  I used to have a pacer... that was dreadful to sit on, but I love the idea of the tolt.
		
Click to expand...

You can get Icelandics that like to pace all the time that are horrible to ride too. However a lot of that is a training issue that can be resolved. You get them with different selections of gaits,  some with pace and some without. The one I have now has walk/trot/tolt/canter and chooses trot by choice and you need to ask for tolt. The mare I had had walk/trot/tolt/canter/pace and chose tolt as her first choice of gait and you needed to ask her for trot.
One of mine came from the place you have been looking at. this is the breed society website http://www.ihsgb.co.uk/


----------



## Wiz201 (19 January 2013)

I was put on a 14.2 pony last year at a riding school, I was then just under 15 stone and I'm 5 ft 4. I'm not riding at the moment, but anything about 14.2 is the smallest I could ride with good inches of bone.


----------



## pansymouse (19 January 2013)

I'd love to be able to ride ponies but I'm too tall (5' 10") and my legs are massively long - it would look like a six legged freak creature   I do have access to a pony who is shameless tart and we enjoy frequent pony snogs.


----------



## GeeGeeboy (19 January 2013)

Yaay! A bit of Icelandic chat! I've been riding Icys for 20 years. I've had my own 10 year old Gelding for 5 years now. I would highly recommend them , they're so much fun and very low maintenance to keep. Mine paces and tolts but I've tried to promote the trot rather than pace because its uncomfortable to sit to. Icys are the best!


----------



## JFTDWS (19 January 2013)

5'8 with a 14,1 highland, who does a bit of everything.  Only issue is the length of my stirrups for dressage


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

Ah, a stunning highland, too.  See, on one thread we have found beautiful haflingers, icelandics and highlands and this is the beauty of ponies... I'll have one of each, please


----------



## exmoorali (19 January 2013)

I have a 12.2hh Exmoor mare.  Frayne is built like a tank and looks taller, and definitely takes my leg well (I am 5'5" and around 9 stone).  I also used to ride a 11.2hh Sec A - a chunky old-fashioned type - who didn't even know I was on him (pulled my arms out on rides and could go all day)!  I would never have a horse again.  The ponies are cheaper to feed/rug, require less space in the stable and field, I trim their hooves myself and, of course, are far easier to groom/wash/mount.

I am thinking of getting another riding pony and have seen a lovely 13hh Connie-cross.  A bit longer in the leg, narrower and easy to handle.


----------



## whoatherejig (19 January 2013)

The naughty rhino is only about 13.2. I'm 5'4" and around 9 1/2 stone. I think I look a bit big on him, but he is easily up to my weight. 
When I weighed 8 1/2 stone (i'd been ill), the school I went to used to put me on any of the kids ponies that had been playing up. It was brilliant fun!


----------



## Gloi (19 January 2013)

GeeGeeboy said:



			Yaay! A bit of Icelandic chat! I've been riding Icys for 20 years. I've had my own 10 year old Gelding for 5 years now. I would highly recommend them , they're so much fun and very low maintenance to keep. Mine paces and tolts but I've tried to promote the trot rather than pace because its uncomfortable to sit to. Icys are the best!
		
Click to expand...

These are our Icelandics though it's not a very good picture. Mine old lad is on the left and the one on the right I bred and now my friend owns her.


----------



## GeeGeeboy (19 January 2013)

Awww, they're lovely Gloi. Where about in the country are you? I'm in Edinburgh. Will try to put a few photos up of my boy when I'm on my PC later.


----------



## Gloi (19 January 2013)

GeeGeeboy said:



			Awww, they're lovely Gloi. Where about in the country are you? I'm in Edinburgh. Will try to put a few photos up of my boy when I'm on my PC later.
		
Click to expand...

I'm from Lancashire. Mine came from Pentland Hills 20 years ago.


----------



## nikCscott (19 January 2013)

I only hop on daughters pony 11.2hh (i'm 5'3 and 9.5) if she's ever naughty- but secretly I LOVE it! she's so much fun i'll only ever walk and trot her but she doesn't mind at all!


----------



## Goodshipblossom (19 January 2013)

I'm 5ft10 and my pony is 12-12.2hh and we have so much fun. Yeah I'd probably look better on a 16hh TB but who cares when my pony and I have a great time? She's very cheap to keep (free field helps I guess) and lives out in her own fur all the time.


----------



## Girlychu (19 January 2013)

I'm 5"2, 9 stone and ride a 14hh black highland mare. Shes clever, fun and cheap to keep


----------



## MileAMinute (19 January 2013)

Me (5'7) and my 13.3hh boy (this was my second ride on him last year) :







He's 4 this year so hoping I can squeeze a last few inches out of him, if not we'll just see how we go. I feel fine on him but pictures make me feel uneasy. He was an impulse buy, said the minimum height I'd ever have again was 15hh but I love him to bits!


----------



## Happytohack (19 January 2013)

Another Icelandic addict here!   I'm 5ft 11, 10.5 stone and have 3 Iceys.  They carry me with no problem at all. Wouldn't go back to any other breed now.


----------



## Patchworkpony (19 January 2013)

Been shopping in the snow  - so only just got back. Thank everyone for all your wonderful posts. It is SO heartening to hear that I'm not alone in being totally addicted to ponies. You are all such committed pony people it is really lovely but PLEASE can we have more pics of you on your ponies.

By the way it is amazing how honest you have been about your weight, as well as height - so inspiring to those who don't have perfect figures. I'm not putting my weight on here though!!!!


----------



## Boysy (19 January 2013)

5ft 3, just over 10st, very much the wrong side of 40 and have never had a horse, current riding ponies are 13.3hh & 14.2hh New Forests plus 12.2hh Welsh but i've only ever walked on him as i'm too heavy for him.

It's never occurred to me to buy a horse at all, i don't feel the need to jump 4ft courses and my ponies do everything i want them to, SJ, XC, Endurance, Stressage, Showing and Gymkhana, Hacking, a bit of everything they all do well.


----------



## Hollie15 (19 January 2013)

Hey

I have got a 13.2hh Arab x Welsh, who I had on loan when I was 14...she was taken back when I was 20 and I bought her when I was 22, now owned her for 2 years. I am 5ft2" and weigh around 8 - 8 1/2 stone. 
Think I look a little big on her and someone horsey I work with told me I was well to big/heavy for her but went on net and apparently she should carry up to 12 stone I think.... should be able to carry 20%of their body weight, I found on the net. When he said it, it upset me a bit because I fought my corner but he was firm and said no I was too big. Vet, riding instructors etc etc have never said I am too big. And she has jumped 3ft3" with me so I can't be weighing her down that much!!!

She was off work this autumn with a torn tendon and I rode my uncle's 16.2hh in the meantime. Missed little pony so much, love being able to jump on from he floor, reach her back with ease, personality, and she just so cute!!!! Sometimes feel wary people are looking at me thinking I'm too big. She is a very very lazy pony though, so no bombing about like a lot of them do!!! We got a welsh sec A at the yard and she is even cuter!!


----------



## Buds_mum (19 January 2013)

Ok now all I want is a icelandic pony!!!!!


----------



## Natz88 (19 January 2013)

I am 5ft7 & 10 stone I have a 14.2 heinz57 & a 13.3 haffy. Plan to compete 14.2 sj, xc & fun ride & my haffy I just have fun on jumping, fun rides etc.

On my 14.2






& on my haffy


----------



## HaffiesRock (19 January 2013)

metalmare said:



			HaffiesRock - I love your pony and I'm rather jealous of your 10 pound a week grazing; I'm paying 25 pounds a week for grazing with no facilities.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just moved here. Its a friend of a friends place. Has a sand school, brilliant fields, excellent off road hacking and a local show nearby. YO feeds and waters in the morning and checks on them so I only have to make one trip a day. She also feeds in the evening twice a week while I go to zumba! I feel very lucky


----------



## Greylegs (19 January 2013)

Yep. I agree. Its ponies for me from now on. I'm 5ft 7, 10 stones and ride a 14.2 highland. We do dressage and hope to move up to novice this year. Do a bit of jumping - pony loves it but not my thing tbh, but hack, leisure rides, a bit of m&m showing in the summer and generally have lots of fun. Oh, and he lives on fresh air and has never been shod so def wins on economy too!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 January 2013)

I'm 5ft4" and ride everything from Shetlands to 17.2hh tb's.

I have 3 ridden shetlands standing at 10.2hh. One at 10hh.
I have a 12.2hh dartmoor.
A 13.2hh Fell.
I have a 14hh Welsh D that is due to be broken in shortly when the snow disappears.
Going up the scale again I have a 15.2hh TB exracer who looks and behaves more like a connie 
A 16hh exracer.
A 17hh Exracer.
And a 17.2hh exracer.

I look big on the shetlands but if I could find decent riders for them then they wouldn't have to put up with me  My darty is built like the proverbial brick outhouse. My fell is probably my most optimum size though we shall see how the D turns out.

10.2hh Shetland






12.2hh Darty






13.2hh Fell






17.2hh TB


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (19 January 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			Me (5'7) and my 13.3hh boy (this was my second ride on him last year) :







He's 4 this year so hoping I can squeeze a last few inches out of him, if not we'll just see how we go. I feel fine on him but pictures make me feel uneasy. He was an impulse buy, said the minimum height I'd ever have again was 15hh but I love him to bits!
		
Click to expand...

Your boy is gorgeous- you look fine on him.


----------



## Walrus (19 January 2013)

I'm 5'8" and my fell is 13.2hh. He's my first horse and I've had him 3 years. He's a cool dude and full (read, sometimes a little too full!!) of attitude!

Not sure about them being any cheaper to keep though - at the end of last year I had the physio, the vet and the dentist in quick succession followed now by 3 months of saddle buying stress! Plus mine is rugged up in fly rugs in the summer and I spend all summer stressing about his weight and moving fencing - low maintenance I think not! The point to pointers I used to ride were lower maintenance!

I love my fell but I don't like it when people go on about ponies being better or getting a chip on their shoulder about it. I'm a bit of a closet tb fan after spending a year playing with point to pointers and have always had a weak spot for ISHs as well. Mainly it's about the horse and the attitude, I fell completely in love with a tb mare but the owner wouldn't sell - she has the identical attitude to life as my fell - stubborn, so maybe I go for a certain type!

This is us:


----------



## Neburu (19 January 2013)

I'm 5'1 and weigh 8.5 stone and I have a 11.2hh pony.

Here you can see how tall I am next him.






Riding him


----------



## Echo24 (19 January 2013)

Smallest I've ridden is a 13.2hh Welshie and I'm 5ft 1 and weigh 7 stone  I'm still looking for my own horse and am only looking at native types as I want something relatively cheap and hardy to keep!


----------



## SteadyOnEthel (19 January 2013)

im 5'6" and weigh about 9.5st at the moment, my girl is 13.2hh (hoping she will grow a bit as just turning 4)






and this is me on my old 12.2hh pony (weighed about 8st here)


----------



## Fjord (19 January 2013)

I have a 13.3 Fjord and loan a 13.2 Highland. I'm 5'7" and about 10 stone, the highland could carry much bigger than me. 

My Fjord is a low level all rounder, we've done horseball, Trec, pleasure rides, dressage and xc. This is us at a mini HT last year.


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

Neburu: where did you get your bridle out of interest?  I haven't seen one quite like it.  He's going very sweetly in it.


----------



## metalmare (19 January 2013)

Although I have ridden a shetland and I used to ride an 11.2 arab x welsh I never really considered that my old welsh sec a colt would be much of a ridden prospect for me, although my trimmer always said he would be.  But now, having seen some of the above photos, I think he would have been a cracking little ridden pony for myself.  I almost feel over-horsed on my 14hh now :-D


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 January 2013)

Now this is a really really bad thread..... once my leg is behaving I was on a weight target of back down to 10 st 7ish with 9st 10 by the end of the year....... now i am thinking 9st 10 is the target..... then i can ride the 12.2. welshie....

you lot are bad bad people !


----------



## Neburu (19 January 2013)

metalmare said:



			Neburu: where did you get your bridle out of interest?  I haven't seen one quite like it.  He's going very sweetly in it.
		
Click to expand...

I got mine from Your Horse Live, it's an Orbitless bridle (you basically buy the noseband piece and fit to any bridle) you can find their page on google.

He does go extremely well in it, I was very surprised how well, as that was taken of him wearing it for the first time.


----------



## Kikke (19 January 2013)

5.7 on my 14.2 welsh sec d


----------



## simplyhunting (19 January 2013)

I'm 5.7ft, just over 9 stone, but trying to get back to 8.5 so I can back the smaller ponies. I ride anything from 13hh Welsh x's up to 17.2hh tbs. Regularly hunt a 14hh Connie who goes all day, though I do feel more at home on my 16.3- I have long legs! You cannot beat a pony, go anywhere, do anything and less of a worry than a horse! and much more of a sense of humour


----------



## Patchworkpony (19 January 2013)

Great photos everyone and plenty of humour which comes from riding ponies. No one can take themselves seriously on a pony - they just won't let you. Whenever we met unpleasant, know it all riders at shows or out hunting (they were usually women) my husband used to say '...what she needs is a fell pony - that would put her in her place.'

I also used to hunt a 15 hand welsh cob that was a lot braver than I was. One day out hunting with the Crawley and Horsham this dreadful woman, riding something that had won at the Dublin show, said 'Why don't you buy yourself a proper horse?' as we were sailing over a 3'9 tiger trap.

About an hour later we came round again to the same jump. She was still there - as the perfect horse had point blank refused to jump it! 'Why don't you buy yourself a proper hunter' I yelled as we cleared it for the second time. My cob had been used for driving and had barely been ridden at all. At 8 years old I taught him to jump and then he taught me how to REALLY jump.

Never once have I yearned for the bigger horse that my husband wanted to buy me when we were first married and I must say over the years although he was very fond of his eventers and his show hunter it is always the ponies we have lost that he truly misses.


----------



## Coldfeet! (19 January 2013)

14.2 hh welsh cob I weigh 12.5 stone and I'm 5ft 4. He is still growing and I am steadily shrinking inwards. We should meet on the middle somewhere lol


----------



## Holly_09 (19 January 2013)

I'm 5'0 currently 8 stone (pregnant!) and ride a 13.2hh. Love my pony, although jumping is slightly scary cos of the lack of neck!!


----------



## caramel (19 January 2013)

this thread is certainly uplifiting! I'm 5'4'' currently with a 16.2 TB but contemplating buying number 2. Having read your thread and currently 10st 4, I can start looking for a pony, as I was worried I was too big/heavy. Had my eye on a fjord one day, or a coblet! Won't be too self-conscious when the time comes, used to ride ponies all the time but seem to have put on weight since then!


----------



## Gloi (19 January 2013)

caramel said:



			this thread is certainly uplifiting! I'm 5'4'' currently with a 16.2 TB but contemplating buying number 2. Having read your thread and currently 10st 4, I can start looking for a pony, as I was worried I was too big/heavy. Had my eye on a fjord one day, or a coblet! Won't be too self-conscious when the time comes, used to ride ponies all the time but seem to have put on weight since then!
		
Click to expand...

I ride out with my friend on her TB and it's always the TB that gets tired before my little squirt.  My Icelandic can also outwalk anything much to big horse riders annoyance when they expect him not to be able to keep up with something with legs twice as long as his.


----------



## highlandponylady (19 January 2013)

Well I certainly love my Highland and he is only just 14hh


----------



## MileAMinute (19 January 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Your boy is gorgeous- you look fine on him.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that's very kind of you. I think he's gorgeous too but slightly biased!


----------



## kirstys 1 (19 January 2013)

Neburu said:



			I'm 5'1 and weigh 8.5 stone and I have a 11.2hh pony.

Here you can see how tall I am next him.






Riding him





Click to expand...

Lovely pony!


----------



## FfionWinnie (19 January 2013)

I am just under 5ft7 and my horse is 14.1. I'm not sure she would like to be called a pony as she is a Paint Horse (coloured quarter horse).  I think she is really just a horse with short legs, she is fairly serious although I have lots of fun on her and she loves jumping. I also ride my daughters 13.1 a bit.  She is a cheeky fun pony . I would never go back to having a big horse now, I love them this size. 

14.1. She is only 4 and has a lot of muscling up to do. 






13.1. I am trying to get a competent rider to compete/PC her but cannot get anyone suitable which is a real shame as she is such a great pony for a good rider.


----------



## Patchworkpony (19 January 2013)

Caramel - go for it! You are not too heavy. My husband sometimes used to take over my Waverhead fell gelding out hunting when I had had enough of having my arms pulled out and he weighed over 12 stone. He didn't do it very often though as he was once humiliated by overtaking the whole field and the master at full gallop up an incredibly steep hill, disappearing into the mist, much to everyone's amusement.

When I got my cob a friend sometimes took him out and again, in spite of her being at least 11 stone he would go all day. That pony was bottomless and went on well into his twenties by which time I was over 13 stone. He would still go for hours and was only retired because of my back - not his.


----------



## merlinsquest (19 January 2013)

I am 5'1 & about 8 1/2 stone, I used to compete a 13hh Welsh sec c successfully up to medium dressage, we also evented, hunted & sj, then had a 13.3 & we dressaged to elementary & evented.  Now have a 14.2 ISH & currently BS at BN, we are aiming to move up to Disco this summer meaning we can go to Hickstead in September for the 1m open classes, eventually we are aiming for NC, so to all of you good luck, enjoy your ponies & do what you want to do.


----------



## LauraL23 (19 January 2013)

I am 5ft5 weigh around 8.5 stone and regularly ride 12.2/13.2s but mostly native types. The 12.2s i do very little on as i don't feel comfortable but the slightly bigger chunky ones i do everything with, i currently ride a 13hh welshie and i don't even look big on her :0


----------



## BarmyC (19 January 2013)

I'm 5ft3 and although my horse isn't a pony I ride my bosses carriage driving ponies.

She has 3 section c's at 13.2 and also 2 section a's at 11hands although they are now retired.

We school, do polework and hack.  Trevor loves cantering around the woods and pops little fences.

She likes me to ride them as it helps with the driving.  They also compete bhdta.


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 January 2013)

I love this thread. I'm thinking I may be about to foster daughters 14.3 and have thought I may look too big but all this proves at 5'3 ill be absolutely fine


----------



## Patchworkpony (19 January 2013)

The paradox is that children 'outgrow' ponies and are encouraged to migrate to horses, sometimes with disastrous results, and yet middle aged or elderly people are often looking for a pony to ride as they are usually safer and (most important for stiff joints) lower to the ground.


----------



## windand rain (19 January 2013)

My highland carries all sorts of people from my 2 year old great niece at about 2 stone to my 6 ft 4in 16 stone friend easily She is roughly 13.2. She is the best pony in the world and has a temperament to die for easy and safe for beginners and a fun ride winning showjumping and dressage for a good rider likes nothing better than to race the tb on the yard and she usually wins





with her tiny 8 year old jockey
With a baby


----------



## micki (19 January 2013)

I'm 5ft9 and i ride a 14.2hh gypsy cob and i weigh around 13 stone. She copes fine with me. I also ride my 15.1hh and my 16.2hh but i prefer the 14.2hh. I look fine on her as she is a heavyweight cob and takes my leg up well .


----------



## Enfys (19 January 2013)

Technically a horse, but this is my riding mare (bay with blaze) 14h (on tiptoes) purebred arabian of the stick insect variety, legs like twigs and a huge attitude and zest for life. She is the best trail horse I have ever had, she's 22/23 now. We suit each other very well, I am 5'2" on tiptoes and 120lbs on a good day, I prefer a horse I can actually see over the back of 







Breedy people : http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/baikala+bey


----------



## Patchworkpony (20 January 2013)

Windand rain - I love the pics of your highland. I am toying with the idea of buying a highland but don't know a huge amount about them. Your little mare is such a great advert for the breed. The fact that she is only 13.2 and carries 16 stone is amazing. Does she carry this weight just a slow paces or can she work in a faster mode with your friend on board?


----------



## Highlands (20 January 2013)

14.2 highland , young Freddie!


----------



## Highlands (20 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Windand rain - I love the pics of your highland. I am toying with the idea of buying a highland but don't know a huge amount about them. Your little mare is such a great advert for the breed. The fact that she is only 13.2 and carries 16 stone is amazing. Does she carry this weight just a slow paces or can she work in a faster mode with your friend on board?
		
Click to expand...

My pony has carried this and is able to work fast etc.... Very balanced  rider and not that often!

Highlands are great! I am 5 ft 7 and similar build to a hipo and yet my 14.2 carries me well and I do not look huge on a 13.3 hipo of my mums when I have to jump on it as its a lazy little ...


----------



## Wundahorse (20 January 2013)

I inherited my daughters 14.i Welshie and I'm 5ft 6 and 8 1/2 stone.She is great fun and so much less hassle than a horse.


----------



## hihosilver (20 January 2013)

Mu best friend who is 42 has a 14.2 connie cross. He is so safe and all she want to do is hack. Her daughters share him and jump him. He lives out is a good doer and can be left for 3 weeks or more. They have so much fun and he is cheap. never sick or sorry!


----------



## Neburu (20 January 2013)

kirstys 1 said:



			Lovely pony!
		
Click to expand...

Thank You  He's lovely until the teeth and legs start coming at you.


----------



## dafthoss (20 January 2013)

This is my 14.2 connie

Finishing his last ht last season (promise it's full up 90, he just makes every thing look small)
























Who needs a horse when a pony can do all that?!  

I also ride an 11.1 welshy an 11.2 welshy and a 12hh Dartmoor regularly, all carry me fine.


----------



## metalmare (20 January 2013)

Neburu said:



			I got mine from Your Horse Live, it's an Orbitless bridle (you basically buy the noseband piece and fit to any bridle) you can find their page on google.

He does go extremely well in it, I was very surprised how well, as that was taken of him wearing it for the first time.
		
Click to expand...

I'll look those up... thank you


----------



## rhino (20 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Given that ponies are so much more fun, are hardy and cheaper to keep and generally have a brain I do wonder how many adults are now turning to ponies as their main mount.
		
Click to expand...

Find the generalisations rather amusing, so now _all_ ponies are 'more' fun, hardier, cheaper to keep and more intelligent than _all_ horses?! What happened to them being individuals?

Some cracking ponies on here  I ride everything from 11.2 (though prefer 12.2. as an absolute minimum) but mostly the ponies I ride as they are proving too much for their little people. Have worked with JA ponies and as a breaking rider on a dartmoor stud too.

I'm not bothered what size a horse is if I get on with it and it does the job I want to do  Have never had any issues, but then as shown by this thread, snobbery works both ways!


----------



## Barney&Buzz (20 January 2013)

I'm 5ft 2in and 11 1/2 stone. My ponies are a 14hh Connemara x Cob and she's a chunky girl and a 15hh Connemara x TB, Connie build with tb attutiude/hyperness both have no trouble carrying me


----------



## patchwork puzzle (20 January 2013)

This is Sally, 14.1hh Haflinger. I am 32 and 5'4".

















And this is Amber, my first pony who I had from the age of 12 until she was PTS when I was 27

















Between Amber and Sally I had a 15hh and a 16.1, although I never felt so happy as with a pony which is why I now have Sally. She is so much like Amber in so many ways but when I first lost Amber, I really didn't want another that was so similar, however, its exactly what I needed all along.
 And just so he isn't left out, here is Teddy, a 10.2 British Spotted Pony (I obviously dont ride him lol)


----------



## Holzdweaver (20 January 2013)

I have and ride a 13.2hh British riding pony, im way too long for her at 5'7"and look a bit silly but at 9 stone she carries me comfortably, so i just dont care. Just get a few weird looks from the anti pony squishers round here lol


----------



## Charem (20 January 2013)

Aggghhhh the screen has been stretched!!

I ride mostly ponies now, some may remember the cracking little welshie I had in last year to rehome, I think she's 11.1hh:





This one I bought at the sales as a very wild 13.1hh feral nf mare, she's now in a show jump home being ridden by someone more suited to her size:





Annnd this is Asbo, forest bred nf pony standing at a big 14.2hh





Oh and his full sister Star, who is 13.3hh at the moment. She'll be 5 this June so still got a little growing to do.


----------



## kellybee (20 January 2013)

I'm 33, 5'5 and 9.5st with a 14.2 but until a few yrs ago id happily go out for the day on my 13.2 C x arab. I still would if he was closer and a bit younger (hes in his 20s now and getting a little bit stiff).

Last yr i did loads with a friends 12.2 sec c who was built like a tank and a proper whizzy mga pony. He was wide enough that i didnt look completely ridiculous and soooo much fun!!


----------



## BBP (20 January 2013)

Mine isn't exactly tiny heightwise, he's 14hh.  But he is a tiny build (spanish x welsh b), I can almost touch my fingers together around his cannon bones!  I'm 5'4''ish and im glad he is no bigger as he would probably have scared me with some of his antics in the past.  He needs all 8.5 stone of me to squash him into submission...and even then it doesn't work very well!










(and dafthoss, that jump looks huge...im pretty sure my pony could do it one day, but im pretty sure I couldn't!)


----------



## Megibo (20 January 2013)

I am 12 stone and ride a solid 13.3 welsh D, and a 14.3 welsh D. 

On the 13.3:





On the 14.3:


----------



## Gloi (20 January 2013)

rhino said:



			Find the generalisations rather amusing, so now _all_ ponies are 'more' fun, hardier, cheaper to keep and more intelligent than _all_ horses?! What happened to them being individuals?
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, but surefootedness , self-reliance and hardiness are some of the first things I want . I know that living in a herd on a mountain somewhere produces that so I'll always buy something that has had that sort of upbringing.


----------



## MoodyMare11 (20 January 2013)

My boy is a small 14.3 NF X I'm comfortable on him  I'm 5'6 and weigh about 10 stone

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...856438208.2844.100003783815517&type=1&theater

but a few weeks ago I had to get on a very naughty 11hh thing my only issue with him was he had no neck and he had a tendancy to buck 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...926168701.6154.100003783815517&type=3&theater



xx


----------



## serenityjane (20 January 2013)

The fact that she is only 13.2 and carries 16 stone is amazing. Does she carry this weight just a slow paces or can she work in a faster mode with your friend on board?
		
Click to expand...

My 6ft, 12 stone son rode a 13.1 Highland all summer at a polo yard where he was working- all paces, in polo matches and they both absolutely loved it!


----------



## BBP (20 January 2013)

Gloi said:



			Not necessarily, but surefootedness , self-reliance and hardiness are some of the first things I want . I know that living in a herd on a mountain somewhere produces that so I'll always buy something that has had that sort of upbringing.
		
Click to expand...

I can tell mine wasn't raised on a mountain - falls down a lot, races over any terrain without thinking to check first and if I had to rely on him to survive we both would have karked it years ago!  He is tough as old boots though, despite having matchstick legs that im sure ought to snap in a strong wind!  He is certainly fun, but then i just watched a vid in picture gallery of a big horse chasing a plastic bag, so clearly that isn't pony only territory!


----------



## Superstar (20 January 2013)

I have got a ISH pony and he is fab...! My dream pony......jumps for fun, super hack and wins at showing and dressage with marks in the 69/70%.  Love him so much....very forward though if he was a big 16.2h horse - he would be too much for me but the fact he is under 15 hands means I can control him better as I'm only 5ft.. X


----------



## Feebee-Friesian (20 January 2013)

Rider:
5ft 4& 1/2
23yo
11st

Pony:
Highland
11yo
13.2
we jump,show,dressage,pony games and hack. Cant wait to see what this summer will bring as have only owned her since the end of July 2012.


----------



## metalmare (20 January 2013)

Another stunning highland and beautifully turned out.


----------



## Patchworkpony (20 January 2013)

I am loving the photos, please keep them coming. It is great to see so many adored and adorable ponies. Yes I know they are often much naughtier than horses but that is because they usually have a brain and in addition have 'survival' ingrained in their DNA. Ponies can be a challenge and for me this is part of their charm but the paradox is that while small ponies are suitable for children size wise, temperament wise they can be just too much 'horse' for a nervous child or inexperienced child. Which is exactly why I started this thread.

Given that we live near Dartmoor and see so many of the wonderful hill ponies being just bred for meat it is uplifting to see more and more ponies being ridden by adults, as it means they are less likely to be sold on to an uncertain future when outgrown.


----------



## pickwickayr (20 January 2013)

I ride a 13.2hh new forest we do lots of showjumping, whp and xc. She won 2 unaffiliated ode s last year and this year we intend to attempt be 80! I.downgraded to a nf after selling my tb who cost a fortune in feed! Wouldn't change her for the world!x


----------



## SmallHunter (20 January 2013)

rhino said:



			Find the generalisations rather amusing, so now _all_ ponies are 'more' fun, hardier, cheaper to keep and more intelligent than _all_ horses?! What happened to them being individuals?

I'm not bothered what size a horse is if I get on with it and it does the job I want to do  Have never had any issues, but then as shown by this thread, snobbery works both ways!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this OP you do realise that some of what you have said is quite insulting to those of us with horses.


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 January 2013)

Brilliant pics on this thread 

I just noticed I got my height wrong


----------



## Littlelegs (20 January 2013)

I'm 5'10 & 24 stone & ride an 11hh sec a, because they were bred to carry men up mountains & I ride light. 
   Not really, I'm 5'10 & just under 9stone, & still ride my full up 14.2 connie x tb. Competed & hunted at this size too. Never had any negative comments, except very rare ones from the type of people who sit & slag everyone & everything. I'm mainly legs though so I look fine with jumping stirrups & she takes up a lot of leg. I normally ride very long, & often no stirrups or bareback but because my upperbody looks fine my too long legs are less noticeable. Was very tall before I was 16 so tbh I never really put any thought into looking a bit leggy. Also rode everything from chunky 12hh upwards, I used to be lighter still, but wouldn't go under 12hh regardless because my height would unbalance anything smaller. I won't ride anything too small & fine either, a 13hh chunk I have no problems getting on in public, but I wouldn't ride a 13hh sec b as I'd be too heavy. I crave a ride on daughters very whizzy 11.1, but as she's fine, even if I weighed the 6stone max I'd want on her, I'd have my knees halfway to her head if I had stirrups short enough to keep my legs from tripping her up.


----------



## Neburu (20 January 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Brilliant pics on this thread 

I just noticed I got my height wrong 

Click to expand...


Haha sort of thing I'd do! Though I keep saying I'm 22 when I had a birthday in December and am now 23! I keep forgetting!


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 January 2013)

Neburu said:



			Haha sort of thing I'd do! Though I keep saying I'm 22 when I had a birthday in December and am now 23! I keep forgetting!
		
Click to expand...

I still think I am 28 when I am 32 (I think!).


----------



## mulberrymill (20 January 2013)

I'm 60 years old, 5ft 1 and weigh 8 stone on a heavy day. My main ride these days is a 14.2 new forest. I have just bought a 12.1 exmoor who should finish at 12.2 and occasionally ride one of my Shetlands. I still have my 15.2 semi retired Arab and on the occasional times I ride her, she feels very tall and very narrow, lol


----------



## Crackerz (20 January 2013)

I have a 13.2hh rising 6yold New Forest stallion, I'm 28 now, 5'2'', and 11.5st. He's great fun! I fully intend to most things, XC, jumping, dressage, but ultimately aiming at riddens and affiliated workers. He's got a lot of bone and is awesome fun!

Also have a rising 4yold 14hh New Forest gelding who is hopefully going to be another Workers pony, but in the next height class up from my stallion... Fingers crossed he keeps growing!

My 14hh 22yold welsh x retired boy was a fantastic allrounder for me, right in to my early 20's. Never out of the ribbons in anything we tried  (Mostly jumping & workers).


----------



## Swift00 (20 January 2013)

I'm 5'3 and 7.5stone and ride a 13.2hh welshie, he also used to be ridden by someone of similar hight but weighed 9st. I also used to ride a friends shetland pony on the advice of vet and farrier, she coped fine, although it did look a little odd as our legs came down so far!
here is my boy


----------



## Patchworkpony (20 January 2013)

mulberrymill I love exmoors but feel I am just too heavy for one of those - but you are going to look fantastic on one. I am jealous! Do you have a picture of your new baby?


----------



## mulberrymill (20 January 2013)

Patchwork pony. I don't have any pics yet, but will put some on once weather is better. An exmoor can comfortably carry 12 stone, they are little rhinos. We have started backing her and she is now at the "walk round the yard with dead cowboy on her back"  . She did 3 circuits last weekend without batting an eyelid. I know I don't weigh much, but that was still pretty good for a titchy 3 and a half year old.


----------



## TheHairyOne (20 January 2013)

I am 5'9, the wrong side of 11 stone and Piggles measures in at 14.3hh, he is quite wide though.

Doesn't have any issues - taken yesterday having fun in the snow.


----------



## Patchworkpony (20 January 2013)

mulberrymill  - she sounds lovely and SO good. How is she bred?


----------



## cadefan (20 January 2013)

I am 5'9" with 34" inside leg, around 10.5 stone and ride a 14.2 Section D. I have always wanted a D, but went through my 20s and 30s on TBs and warmbloods. Finally got my D (as a a 7 year old entire) 4 years ago, and I have had THE MOST fun on him. He BD'd to elementary then last spring I had his nuts off so he could be a PC allrounder for my kids - and I did some BE on him last year and my daughter is now doing pony BS. He is so honest to a fence and scopey. He is easy at a show - no silliness. I don't feel like I am riding a pony - he has a decent stride and length of neck. It is just when I dismount and the ground arrives so quickly! My legs do look long in a dressage saddle and my heels are nowhere near his side - but he responds well to the seat and calf.


----------



## Patchworkpony (20 January 2013)

Cadefan - glad you are a section D fan, we had them for years. We showed them at the top, hunted them and drove them. If you get the right breeding they are very versatile. We also won at the hunter show with a filly that was a quarter D and that is what gave her beautiful movement.

My section D could keep up with all the thoroughbreds and my husband's 17.1. In fact he was the better jumper and much more sensible and more to the point he stood still if you had to make an emergency trip to the bushes which is more than any of my OH's big horses did! Oh sorry do I sound unfair to horses.


----------



## LollyDolly (20 January 2013)

I'm 5ft6 and 19 years old, this is me on my not-as-stocky as one would like (or I would like!!) 14.3 Irish crossbreed (Connie x Welsh D?)

I do a bit of everything with him, also sadly I wish that he was a typical cheeky, smart pony but instead he's a tad dim sometimes. But a sweetie nevertheless


----------



## windand rain (20 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Windand rain - I love the pics of your highland. I am toying with the idea of buying a highland but don't know a huge amount about them. Your little mare is such a great advert for the breed. The fact that she is only 13.2 and carries 16 stone is amazing. Does she carry this weight just a slow paces or can she work in a faster mode with your friend on board?
		
Click to expand...

She can go any speed you like even jumps with an adult and has in fact jumped a TREC course with wimpy me and I am more than 14 stone. Height at 6ft 4 was more of an issue his feet were well past the girth level but she happily carried him in walk and trot but he had never ridden before so faster was beyond him not her
If you want a nice highland I have a four year old for sale this pony's daughter can be backed and ridden away here or sold without so you can do it yourself . She is bombproof and as safe as houses on the floor while being interested and forward when walked out goes out alone or in company without trouble and has been tacked up so wont take much to finish her


----------



## windand rain (20 January 2013)

At three





And my connie with an adult rider a few weeks after she was backed


----------



## Highlands (20 January 2013)

Flicking back through so nice to see so many highlands , I have three but hence my name you may have guessed but lots of lovely welshies, conny, haffs( love them ) fjord etc.... So nice to see. I always think adults on ponies are looked down at


... And yes before anyone says... I have a horse, 15.1 ( only just a horse! ) but bless her little brain but can't be helped or blamed because sheis a horse. She just was last in the que when the brains were allocated!


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 January 2013)

Highlands - I do so agree that there are people who look down on adults on ponies but I have also noticed that lots people on larger horses are frightened of them and have no mutual bond with them whatsoever. Ponies are generally much more canny than horses which is why some people don't get on with them. You can't bully a pony, it won't forgive you BUT you can forge the most amazing bond if you are prepared to form a partnership - this is why it is often best to have a pony young and let it grow up with you.

I know there are people on here who think I have a downer on horses - I don't; they so often can do a job that ponies couldn't hope to achieve but a horse and a pony are NOT the same type of animal and they do think and behave differently. I have been around both for more years than I care to admit to and I personally always prefer a pony when in a tight spot. Sadly though nowadays some of the natives have been so highly bred for the show ring that they have lost their workmanlike qualities. This thread was about how many adults are riding ponies and I am delighted that so many people have embraced the theme of it.


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 January 2013)

windand rain - your highland is certainly gorgeous and such a lovely colour. Where about are you? I might come and look at your youngster. Could you PM the details about her?


----------



## tango'smum (21 January 2013)

my pony is a welsh cross... hes 12.3hh, i am 5'3 and 6st 12lb...and am 40 yrs this yr..


----------



## rara007 (21 January 2013)

5'4, 21 and around 10 stone- I have a couple of ponies I ride 
13.3 Pip who does everything low level- gets 65%+ elem dressage, SJ 2'9 and did one 70cm ODE










Also had a 13hh welshX arab to play with a few years ago:





And hop on mums 12hh solid A


----------



## Littlelegs (21 January 2013)

I don't think it is common to look down on adults who ride ponies at all. I'm almost 32, I've had my 14.2 since I was 10 & she was 2, so for the majority of that time I've been an adult with a pony. And although tall I'm light, so ridden plenty of ponies, had projects of my own & done a lot of pony riding in public, comps, hunting, local unaffil, at big yards etc. And I can honestly say the only snotty comments I've had have been from people who insult everyone regardless. Infact I find the opposite, at comps I was often singled out for compliments on having a pony do so well. I've had the odd question about would I not prefer something bigger & sportier, always followed by a request for first refusal if I change my mind, which is hardly insulting. 
   I like both horses & ponies, & I don't think its mega important what other people choose or that there are hidden reasons. It's just personal taste. I prefer Connies to highlands or sec D's, not because the latter are horrid, I just like connies best. Same as with horses I prefer sports horse types & mw to anything very heavy or superfine. My child likes show pony types, sec b's & tbs rather than chunky sec a's, or exmoors. We all just have different tastes, there's no right or wrong or better involved.


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 January 2013)

Great comment Littlelegs!  rara007 - love the pic of you on the section A.


----------



## Highlands (21 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Highlands - I do so agree that there are people who look down on adults on ponies but I have also noticed that lots people on larger horses are frightened of them and have no mutual bond with them whatsoever. Ponies are generally much more canny than horses which is why some people don't get on with them. You can't bully a pony, it won't forgive you BUT you can forge the most amazing bond if you are prepared to form a partnership - this is why it is often best to have a pony young and let it grow up with you.

I know there are people on here who think I have a downer on horses - I don't; they so often can do a job that ponies couldn't hope to achieve but a horse and a pony are NOT the same type of animal and they do think and behave differently. I have been around both for more years than I care to admit to and I personally always prefer a pony when in a tight spot. Sadly though nowadays some of the natives have been so highly bred for the show ring that they have lost their workmanlike qualities. This thread was about how many adults are riding ponies and I am delighted that so many people have embraced the theme of it.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree, at dressage someone on a huge beastie ( very nice...) the owner looked sadly. Said to my mum I would have so much fun on something like your highland.... Yes sadly they were both making each other miserable


----------



## LaurenBay (21 January 2013)

I'm 5'1 and own a 14.2 Irish Sports Pony. Shes full of character and a fun ride. Tries her hardest at everything.


----------



## Hot2Trot (21 January 2013)

I love this thread!  I've always wanted a pony but assumed I was too big.  I'm lightweight at 8.5 stone but tall at 5'9 and very leggy.  I'm starting to think I could get away with a largish pony.  I've put my horse hunt on hold for a while to consider it.


----------



## windand rain (21 January 2013)

Go on buy a pony they are great


----------



## windand rain (21 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			windand rain - your highland is certainly gorgeous and such a lovely colour. Where about are you? I might come and look at your youngster. Could you PM the details about her?
		
Click to expand...

Have pm you and I am in North Lincolnshire but very close to the Motorway about 20 minutes from the M180 so not far from anywhere really


----------



## ameeyal (21 January 2013)

Im 48 years old and have never wanted a horse, i just love ponys, they are so much fun and dont take life to seriously, i have a 13.2, and 2 14.2s


----------



## northernnewfiediva (21 January 2013)

Me Me Me!, I'm 5'2 and so far into my fifties I'm nearly out the other side..

<a href="http://s1065.beta.photobucket.com/user/northernnewfiediva/media/untitled.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u388/northernnewfiediva/untitled.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo untitled.jpg"/></a>

This is my  13.2 NF mare - daughter riding ( can't make it open sorry)
We do everythingthe bigger horses can and I can get on and off, which would be a problem with anything bigger. She has a fab personality and is cheap to keep. What more could you want?


----------



## sbloom (21 January 2013)

I saddle fit for natives, about 80% of my customers have ponies and at least half of those have adult riders.  My one warning is saddle seat size - I have recently had to fit a Dartmoor where the rider needs a 16" saddle and although he's a real stonkingly solid type who can carry her weight easily, he has a tiny short back and can only take a 14" saddle.  Try and find smaller ponies with longer ribcages when possible


----------



## forever broke (21 January 2013)

This is me on my 14hh welsh x, I'm 5'9 and just over 11st, and my friend on her 13.2 Fell, think she's around 5'3. She also has a 13hh fell. Almost our whole yard is adults on ponies, the only horse we have belongs to my friend's 16yo daughter!


----------



## Highlands (21 January 2013)

forever broke said:



			This is me on my 14hh welsh x, I'm 5'9 and just over 11st, and my friend on her 13.2 Fell, think she's around 5'3. She also has a 13hh fell. Almost our whole yard is adults on ponies, the only horse we have belongs to my friend's 16yo daughter!






Click to expand...


What a lovely picture!


----------



## nikCscott (21 January 2013)

Oh go on then!

5'3 - 9.5 stone (was a touch more in the photo) - 9yo 11.2hh Sec A

This is me sitting on Dooby my daughters' pony. She'd just put in a dirty buck so I thought "carry my fat arse that'll teach you" but she seemed to love it just as much as I did! I have now been schooling her a bit, better outline and bend and she's going a lot better for daughter now. I did take her on a couple of hacks too when my boy was out of work. She is so much fun! 

I'd LOVE to take her hunting for an hour just to see what she's like before I take daughter on her on the lead from my horse, but fear I may get laughed out of the meet!

I can't upload the picture direct so heres the photo bucket link

http://s1080.beta.photobucket.com/user/nikCscott/media/IMG_2323.jpg.html


----------



## forever broke (21 January 2013)

Highlands said:



			What a lovely picture!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, its one of my favourites of us


----------



## edgedem (21 January 2013)

im 5'4, weigh 9 stone and ponio is just reaching 14hh,. 4yo gypsy cob

Still has some muscling up to do, i feel so much better after reading this post! though i was seriously mad when my Dad said "thats not a bloody horse! thats a donkey!" 

She never spooks but we've had to start again with training her. She adores trotting poles so hope to turn her into a nice jumping pony! 








Please excuse the awful turn out as we have a bog to get through before the school! 
and also my face as i was laughing at how fab she was doing and not nappy for the first time!!


----------



## nikCscott (21 January 2013)

Edgdem- you are fine on him- he'd carry 2 of you! Silly Dad (kisses teeth!)


----------



## edgedem (21 January 2013)

sbloom said:



			I saddle fit for natives, about 80% of my customers have ponies and at least half of those have adult riders.  My one warning is saddle seat size - I have recently had to fit a Dartmoor where the rider needs a 16" saddle and although he's a real stonkingly solid type who can carry her weight easily, he has a tiny short back and can only take a 14" saddle.  Try and find smaller ponies with longer ribcages when possible 

Click to expand...


This is true i ideally fit a 17" but had to swap to a 16" for my cob, even though she has the back length of a horse!


----------



## edgedem (21 January 2013)

nikCscott said:



			Edgdem- you are fine on him- he'd carry 2 of you! Silly Dad (kisses teeth!) 

Click to expand...

i know but i think my thought id come home with a magnificent 17hh hunter! 

He just does't know I'm so much more in tune with her  me and Boyf have toyed with the idea of both bareback riding her the pub as easy transport!!


----------



## edgedem (21 January 2013)

although sometimes she really doesnt do us any favours..


----------



## binkymerlin (21 January 2013)

Feebee-Friesian said:



			Rider:
5ft 4& 1/2
23yo
11st

Pony:
Highland
11yo
13.2
we jump,show,dressage,pony games and hack. Cant wait to see what this summer will bring as have only owned her since the end of July 2012.






Click to expand...

gorgeous pone!


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 January 2013)

Oh my goodness there are SO many lovely, lovely ponies on here that I am sure more adults will be encouraged to ride them and what is more to the point have lots and lots of fun. I often think pony owners area are a happier, more down to earth, bunch than thoroughbred owners. They have learnt to laugh at themselves - it is in the pony owners handbook.

As my OH has always said no one can afford to take themselves too seriously on a fell - you are only one step away from being made a fool of in public. Maybe that was just our fells though!

Please keep the photos coming they are so beautiful and inspiring. You are all so good to put your weight and height on along with the size of your pony - I think a lot a people reading this thread will be surprised at what a fit mature pony can carry. Thank you all again for supporting this thread - as a dyed-in-the-wool pony girl (of an unmentionable age)I for one am finding it very uplifting.


----------



## jodie1084 (21 January 2013)

I have a gorgeous welsh cob who is 14hh I am 5'9"! I bought a horse then decided that I would go back to ponies, so me and my 9 year old daughter can share.


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 January 2013)

jodie1084 - I love your cob. How is it bred?


----------



## CrazyMare (21 January 2013)

Don't believe it when everyone says ponies are cheap to keep!! Mine are all warmblood, and they are walking vets/feeds/farriers bills!!!

Utterly gorgeous though, and I wouldn't swap them for the world - Natives don't do it for me!

14h Oldenburg 5 yr old







Currently 12.1h Weser Ems yearling







13.1h Irish 21 year old







Oh, I'm 5ft8 and 9st4lbs ish


----------



## gwniver (21 January 2013)

ok-so i am not an adult .....but i still love pony squishing 
i am about 5ft9 (and still growing )and 63kg
my horse is 14.3hh standie 
i have had many comments about my height .....but who cares





am hopig to get a few more inches out of him though
p.s those are jumping length stirrups


----------



## jodie1084 (21 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			jodie1084 - I love your cob. How is it bred?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you... It just said welsh cob on her passport but maybe a welsh c.. altho she may just be too tall for a c???... don't know if anyone one else has any other suggestions?


----------



## Walrus (21 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Whenever we met unpleasant, know it all riders at shows or out hunting (they were usually women) my husband used to say '...what she needs is a fell pony - that would put her in her place.'
		
Click to expand...




Patchworkpony said:



			As my OH has always said no one can afford to take themselves too seriously on a fell - you are only one step away from being made a fool of in public. Maybe that was just our fells though!
		
Click to expand...

Never has a truer word been spoken - from a fellow Fell owner.


----------



## m1stify (21 January 2013)

I'm 38, 10ish stone and have a 15hh connie X, ok not technically a pony but nearly!
funny though a lot of people refer to her as a pony, and it is not meant as a compliment


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 January 2013)

Walrus - the sad thing is I am on the lookout for another one. Will I never learn!


----------



## olop (21 January 2013)

I'm 6ft & 8st, my boy is just short of 15hh


----------



## nikCscott (21 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Walrus - the sad thing is I am on the lookout for another one. Will I never learn!
		
Click to expand...


My friend is a Fell owner and has just had this jacket made... 

http://s1080.beta.photobucket.com/user/nikCscott/media/25974_328058883965076_1036412536_n_zps69441709.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## stimpy (21 January 2013)

I am 44 and have 3 Icelandics so I fit into this club. Though you are always told "Icelandics are horses not ponies" but of course they are ponies 

I am 5'1" and 9 stone so all of mine can carry me no problem, they range in height from 13:1 to14:1 though the smallest is built like a privvy.  As a breed they are strong and have huge stamina but I wouldn't let anyone over 10.5 stone ride any of them, just because they can carry more weight doesn't mean they should IMO.  I couldn't care less what people think seeing me on my small hairies but I would say that wherever we go we get lots of interest and positive comments, many people have neer seen an Icelandic and generally want to know more. I also have a 16hh Irish TB who is now retired and I have to say that the people we meet out hacking seem to find me much more approachable on my small steed than they ever did with my big orange TB.

I do a bit of everything with them at riding club level.  A couple of years ago I went to my first riding club jumping lesson with my little mare and I was in the novice group with three other horses, all 16hh+, two TBs and a warmblood. At the end of the lesson the instructor (a BHSI ex-eventer) did the wrap up and then walked past the three big horses and said to me "Could I possibly have a go on your pony?" She waited for the other horses to leave and then had a little canter round and popped a few jumps and came back grinning from ear to ear and said "She's a cracker, a real pocket rocket" 

If people are similarly open minded and judge the horse in front of them rather than their pre-conceptions I am sure more people would enjoy a smaller steed


----------



## SpottyTB (21 January 2013)

i am very jealous of all those able to ride ponies ... Took my gran 3 years to persuade me to move onto horses.. and i reverted back to ponies 3 times! Finally ending up with a 15.1 knabstrupper x tb .. who rides like a 13.2 pony, acts like a ****land but takes me leg - just!!! 

She's great fun but when she decided to play up like a pony does, it can get a little dodgey as she sometimes doesn't get away with the acrobatic movements  

I'd love my little 13.3 connie gelding back, he was great fun and we suited each other hugely - saying that, Gem's a good girl 

Some lovely lovely ponies on here


----------



## Wideyes (21 January 2013)

JFTD said:



			5'8 with a 14,1 highland, who does a bit of everything.  Only issue is the length of my stirrups for dressage 












Click to expand...

You both look perfect together!
I worry about my 20 month old not growing big enough for me. She is 14.2hh at the moment. She is a Sports Horse X Appaloosa, but quite solid. Her father was a chunky SP 16hh and her mother was the Appy standing at 16.2hh. I weigh 14 stone so I hope she gets big enough. She has the most amazing character and will be a wonderful riding horse. I guess I compare her to my ID who is 17.1hh. I would like something a bit smaller though as I'm getting to old to hang half out the saddle to open gates


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 January 2013)

Oh my gosh nikCscott - that is so great and SO true!


----------



## SarahRicoh (21 January 2013)

I have a 13.2hh, 6yr old connemara mare who I bought as a project but after seeing this thread im wondering that when I get her out of her rearing and she comes right whether she'd be okay for me to enjoy for a bit? Think I'd be too big for her to be my pony though. What do you all think? Shes 13.2hh and tyical connemara built(not very chunky) and I'm 5ft5, and just under 10st although I aim to get back to 9st. Am I too heavy for her to hack out fast/jump etc?


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 January 2013)

Not at all - she will let you know if you are too heavy. 9 stone is ideal but if you can't lose the weight just hack her gently. Enjoy.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (21 January 2013)

i would love to be small enough to ride ponies! im 5'7 and about 11 stone and just feel too big on anything under 15.2


----------



## SarahRicoh (21 January 2013)

Thanks PatchworkPony... She doesnt ever seem to struggle (she manages to rear and be naughty just fine) and I am determined to loose the weight so maybe she will be a keeper!


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 January 2013)

BobbyMondeo you wouldn't look to big on a chunky native, that would take up your leg, and you would be amazed how big they feel underneath you.


----------



## jroz (21 January 2013)

I used to ride a chincoteague pony.


----------



## sghc88 (21 January 2013)

I am SOOOOOOO glad to see this post! I am coming up to my 25th birthday but I am only 5ft and at 7st 10 I have *almost* always ridden ponies! I have ridden everything from 13hh natives to 16.1hh warmbloods and always gone running back to the ponies. Their personality and versatility are just enchanting. They may be cheeky at times but I have to say I have always felt far safer on ponies, however naughty they are than any of the horses I have ridden! I have recently bought a 6yr old connamara x tb and wouldn't change her for the world. 

I am so excited to find out just how far she could go in the competition sphere (she has the most tremendous paces and a brilliant jump!) but I am a little disheartened to see the lack of *high level* competition e.g. World equestrian games etc for adult riders of ponies. Can anyone educate me? What competitions can I ultimately aspire to? If I got her to PSG/Inter I dressage level would I be taken seriously?

If any Olympic selectors are reading..... please enlighten me as to why we don't see any ponies competing!!!


----------



## Gloi (21 January 2013)

sghc88 said:



			Can anyone educate me? What competitions can I ultimately aspire to? If I got her to PSG/Inter I dressage level would I be taken seriously?

If any Olympic selectors are reading..... please enlighten me as to why we don't see any ponies competing!!!
		
Click to expand...

You could always do TREC. There's a lot of adults competing successfully on ponies there.


----------



## windand rain (21 January 2013)

I thought that I was too big and heavy for a pony until I rode a highland (fiord, hafflinger or any chunky could be fitted in here) but they are super My son is a novice rider and has the odd pootle around on Hazel she carries him fine he is about 5.8 and a lot heavier than 13 stone he doesnt look tall on her


----------



## sghc88 (21 January 2013)

As much as I LOVE hacking (I hack twice a week if I can to vary the 6yr olds experience as she's VERY green) TREC isn't my bag. I am not one for showing either. I would be happy to event, jump or dressage but sadly the classes for ponies seem a little scarce :-(
I have done mainly dressage so far, as they distinguish more by rider's age than pony/horse but even then I cannot dull the niggle at the back of my mind that putting my connie against a very well bred warmblood isn't going to come out well!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 January 2013)

sghc88 said:



			but even then I cannot dull the niggle at the back of my mind that putting my connie against a very well bred warmblood isn't going to come out well!
		
Click to expand...

You would be surprised! I have seen shetland ponies tanning the backsides of these big fancy ancy things that prance and dance - they just obviously didn't do it as correctly as the shetland!


----------



## CrazyMare (21 January 2013)

SarahRicoh said:



			I have a 13.2hh, 6yr old connemara mare who I bought as a project but after seeing this thread im wondering that when I get her out of her rearing and she comes right whether she'd be okay for me to enjoy for a bit? Think I'd be too big for her to be my pony though. What do you all think? Shes 13.2hh and tyical connemara built(not very chunky) and I'm 5ft5, and just under 10st although I aim to get back to 9st. Am I too heavy for her to hack out fast/jump etc?
		
Click to expand...

You will be absolutely fine! I wouldn't bat an eyelid at getting on a 13.2h and I'm 5ft8, 9st4lbs ish - Even at 10st2lbs (my heaviest whilst at Uni) I was still SJ over big courses on a 13.1h, and winning!


----------



## rhino (21 January 2013)

sghc88 said:



			As much as I LOVE hacking (I hack twice a week if I can to vary the 6yr olds experience as she's VERY green) TREC isn't my bag. I am not one for showing either. I would be happy to event, jump or dressage but sadly the classes for ponies seem a little scarce :-(
I have done mainly dressage so far, as they distinguish more by rider's age than pony/horse but even then I cannot dull the niggle at the back of my mind that putting my connie against a very well bred warmblood isn't going to come out well!
		
Click to expand...

If over 142/3cm (can't remember which) then you can BE, to any level as far as I am aware. Theodore O'Connor was PB Shetland - and 14.1hh, yet had top 6 placings at FEI **** and double gold at the Pan Am games.

You can compete under BD rules with ponies but seem to think that FEI excludes ponies from adult comps.

BS you can also compete as an adult on ponies. There are a fair few out doing 1.20 and up!


----------



## CrazyMare (21 January 2013)

sghc88 said:



			I am so excited to find out just how far she could go in the competition sphere (she has the most tremendous paces and a brilliant jump!) but I am a little disheartened to see the lack of *high level* competition e.g. World equestrian games etc for adult riders of ponies. Can anyone educate me? What competitions can I ultimately aspire to? If I got her to PSG/Inter I dressage level would I be taken seriously?
		
Click to expand...

I think the FEI state a minimum height of 148cm for horses on the international circuit.

Nothing stopping you going as high as you can on the national circuit - to Inter I/II, PSG or GP...


----------



## sghc88 (21 January 2013)

I agree AKW!!!! I KNOW she has amazing paces and is stunning when she moves but I worry that some judges could be a little set in their ways...... if I was against other ponies in the 'junior' section maybe but at 25 I can't enter as a junior sadly :-(
Thank you ALL for all your ideas  ooooo the BE and showjumping sound a great avenues to explore!! I will let you know how we get on!


----------



## Feebee-Friesian (21 January 2013)

binkymerlin said:



			gorgeous pone!
		
Click to expand...

thank you! i love my Annie. looking like a bog pony atm!


----------



## dafthoss (21 January 2013)

sghc88 said:



			I am SOOOOOOO glad to see this post! I am coming up to my 25th birthday but I am only 5ft and at 7st 10 I have *almost* always ridden ponies! I have ridden everything from 13hh natives to 16.1hh warmbloods and always gone running back to the ponies. Their personality and versatility are just enchanting. They may be cheeky at times but I have to say I have always felt far safer on ponies, however naughty they are than any of the horses I have ridden! I have recently bought a 6yr old connamara x tb and wouldn't change her for the world. 

I am so excited to find out just how far she could go in the competition sphere (she has the most tremendous paces and a brilliant jump!) but I am a little disheartened to see the lack of *high level* competition e.g. World equestrian games etc for adult riders of ponies. Can anyone educate me? What competitions can I ultimately aspire to? If I got her to PSG/Inter I dressage level would I be taken seriously?

If any Olympic selectors are reading..... please enlighten me as to why we don't see any ponies competing!!!
		
Click to expand...

You can BE, BD, and BS with her and do all the RC areas and nationals if you qualify and any thing run by PC. At the lower levels BE you wouldnt look out of place at all, theres loads of connie types pinging round having a great time, I dont know so much about BS or BD. 

You wouldnt be able to do the pony 1*'s though as your too old but deffinatly no reason not to aim for novice. I'm planning on seeing how far I can get my 14.2, the only thing is the striding becomes more difficult as the jumps get bigger. 



rhino said:



			If over 142/3cm (can't remember which) then you can BE, to any level as far as I am aware. Theodore O'Connor was PB Shetland - and 14.1hh, yet had top 6 placings at FEI **** and double gold at the Pan Am games.

You can compete under BD rules with ponies but seem to think that FEI excludes ponies from adult comps.

BS you can also compete as an adult on ponies. There are a fair few out doing 1.20 and up!
		
Click to expand...

I dont think any thing 14.2 or under can go above novice BE. I seem to remember having a quick read and noticing it, which would explain why little tiger is officially 15hh.


----------



## Patchworkpony (24 January 2013)

Any pics of adults riding exmoors? Would LOVE to see them.


----------



## hessy12 (24 January 2013)

metalmare said:



			Ah, a stunning highland, too.  See, on one thread we have found beautiful haflingers, icelandics and highlands and this is the beauty of ponies... I'll have one of each, please 

Click to expand...

I agree! Lovely pictures of your superb ponies, it's made me think perhaps I could get one for my next, as at 5ft 5 and just over 8 stone, i reckon I could have a lot of fun, I know lots of lovely ladies who hunt on ponies and overtake many horses.


----------



## sbloom (24 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Any pics of adults riding exmoors? Would LOVE to see them.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4051799.-2207520000.1359059564&type=3&theater


----------



## Todmiester (24 January 2013)

Im 4'11" weigh 9 stone and ride a 13.2 Welsh C. Ive ridden everything from 11hh Dartmoors to 14.2hh Welsh Ds.
This my Welsh C


----------



## JennyNZ (24 January 2013)

I endurance ride and of course Arabians are the horse of choice and are not known for being tall.

I'm 5'10" and currently ride 14.3 hh (maybe), we ride at 80 kg and 80 km is no problem.

I find as I'm getting less supple in my old age, that leaping on and off for gates is a bit of a trial, so quite liking my horses to be closer to the ground


----------



## Bettyboo222 (24 January 2013)

I ride a 41" shetland, I'm 5ft4 ish and weight between 8-9st we hack, school, show, go on beach rides and do pony club.

I'm 18 as well


----------



## Patchworkpony (24 January 2013)

Bettyboo222 - you have got to post a pic of you on your Shetland! 

sbloom - thanks so much for the link.


----------



## Tinsel Town (25 January 2013)

ooh I love a good pony! soooo much fun! haven't got piccys of all the ones at my old RS that I rode, but here are a few (I'm 5'9 and 9st8) 







Yep I've got shorts on!!






(me on left)


----------



## Patchworkpony (25 January 2013)

Tinsel Town - great pics just proves that tall riders can ride small ponies.


----------



## Tinsel Town (25 January 2013)

Thanks patchworkpony, they are all fabby ponies as well, the grey was one of my favs I took her to a couple of sponsored rides and she just flew! She was such a fun ride


----------



## Kat (25 January 2013)

sghc88 said:



			As much as I LOVE hacking (I hack twice a week if I can to vary the 6yr olds experience as she's VERY green) TREC isn't my bag. I am not one for showing either. I would be happy to event, jump or dressage but sadly the classes for ponies seem a little scarce :-(
I have done mainly dressage so far, as they distinguish more by rider's age than pony/horse but even then I cannot dull the niggle at the back of my mind that putting my connie against a very well bred warmblood isn't going to come out well!
		
Click to expand...




EKW said:



			You would be surprised! I have seen shetland ponies tanning the backsides of these big fancy ancy things that prance and dance - they just obviously didn't do it as correctly as the shetland!
		
Click to expand...

What this thread needs now is some Toby the dressage shetland pictures! Where are NMT and PS when you need them????


----------



## Magicmillbrook (25 January 2013)

Here is me on my new heavy weight 14hh piebald cob Flynn, I am a smidge under 5ft 4 and waver twixt 8.5 and 9 stone.  Pictures are of when I went to try him.  He is only 4 1/2 and we haven't ridden much due to having to have a saddle made to measure.  He takes my leg up better than my daughters 16hh ISH.  I wasn't necessarily looking for a pony but it's so much easier for putting rugs on, grooming and getting on from the ground. The red and white skewbald is our lovely lightweight cob Magic Millbrook (now retired)  she is 14.1 and is ridden by my 5ft 11 daughter and in her day did a bit of everything.


----------



## Patchworkpony (25 January 2013)

Magicmillbrook - he looks so lovely. He will probably be your new best friend. Is he as quiet and gentles as he looks? You look great on him.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (25 January 2013)

I will post a pic of me and the little horror when I get home


----------



## Magicmillbrook (25 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Magicmillbrook - he looks so lovely. He will probably be your new best friend. Is he as quiet and gentles as he looks? You look great on him.
		
Click to expand...

He is a great character.  We have had to do some ground work on 'personal space' as he has been allowed to pocket raid and thinks he is a lap dog, but for his age he is very calm.  He has lost quite a bit of weight since the pictures were taken and as a result has become much more forward going, but not silly or sharp.  His old owner took her 5 yo niece in lead rein classes on him so that sold him to me!


----------



## nikCscott (25 January 2013)

Tinsel Town said:



			Yep I've got shorts on!!





Click to expand...

Can't believe you've risked shorts without a towel over the saddle! Was there chaffing  I do in summer but with a nice thick bath towel over to stop any pinching


----------



## Magicmillbrook (25 January 2013)

nikCscott said:



			Can't believe you've risked shorts without a towel over the saddle! Was there chaffing  I do in summer but with a nice thick bath towel over to stop any pinching 

Click to expand...

Hope you didn't jump, I remember getting terrible nips and the most spectacular bruises from stirrup leathers just wearing thin jods and short boots.


----------



## KidnapMoss (25 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Any pics of adults riding exmoors? Would LOVE to see them.
		
Click to expand...

i can indeed comply..any exscuse!!













proving littles can do dressage, currently competing at novice level







and just because he is stunning....!


----------



## KidnapMoss (25 January 2013)

oh and im nearly 30 years old so very much an adult!!!


----------



## mirage (25 January 2013)

I'm 5ft 8,and sometimes ride 13hh knobberpony [if I'm lucky,it doesn't happen often].When my girls have outgrown her/moved onto faster,younger ponies,she is going to be all mine.


----------



## Patchworkpony (26 January 2013)

KidnapMoss - now I want an Exmoor!


----------



## KidnapMoss (26 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			KidnapMoss - now I want an Exmoor!
		
Click to expand...

They are fab and mine is a real dude. Have owned since he was 3 and he does everything a big horse can. He is a real laugh to have around. Size no problem, we used to think he was 12.2 but on measuring found he was barely 12.1. But wears a 5'9 rug due to his build!! He thinks he 16hh anyway, he has serious attitude! Pony for life


----------



## exmoorali (26 January 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			KidnapMoss - now I want an Exmoor!
		
Click to expand...

There seem to be several really good riding Exmoors looking for new homes at the moment.  Let me know if anyone is interested and I can give you more details.  They are wonderful ponies.


----------



## hottrots (4 February 2013)

Hi there!

I really have suffered quite a bit of stick for having a pony and not a horse. When I first got my 14.2 welsh D (not even that small, I'm only 5'6"), these comments really upset me, especially as they were from close friends. 

Fortunately to counter balance this prejudice, my friend is a fellow pony lover and Fell breeder and she has really encouraged me with my boy. After all, the little-ies are so much more fun!


----------



## neddymad (4 February 2013)

Lovely pictures KidnapMoss, seeing those def gives me the push to go out on my Dartmoor.  She is 12hh and built like a tank.  I'm 5ft 3 and 33yrs.  People tell me I should take her out and do some dressage but I feel a bit self concious however after this thread I think I shall definately don the blue jacket and white johds


----------



## KidnapMoss (4 February 2013)

neddymad said:



			Lovely pictures KidnapMoss, seeing those def gives me the push to go out on my Dartmoor.  She is 12hh and built like a tank.  I'm 5ft 3 and 33yrs.  People tell me I should take her out and do some dressage but I feel a bit self concious however after this thread I think I shall definately don the blue jacket and white johds 

Click to expand...

Thank you  you must get out on your dartmoor! These littles can show the bigger boys what they are made of  the first time I took my boy to an affiliated dressage event (just on a day ticket, I am hoping to affiliate this year) we unloaded him and my friends big horse and the lady next to us smiled and asked if we had brought the companion pony for a little day trip....he was 4th that day 

I do struggle with the medium trots (little legs!) and long arena tests can seem a bit daunting...a loooooong way up the centre line but the most important thing is we have fun every time, he is to quirky to show in flat classes (still can't cope with horses behind him!) but he loves showjumping and dressage! 

I'm 5'6 btw so even taller! My boy takes a 5'9 rug, a maxi cob on mini legs. Good luck with your dartmoor and post some pics! Love this thread


----------



## ExmoorKerry (15 February 2013)

Another Exmoor pic - my first sit on











14.2hh


----------



## Shysmum (15 February 2013)

I guess I should fess up and add me and Shyboy in here really..... 14.2 hh, 5 ft 6 ".  You have no idea how much I adore this tiny pony..


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			I guess I should fess up and add me and Shyboy in here really..... 14.2 hh, 5 ft 6 ".  You have no idea how much I adore this tiny pony..
		
Click to expand...

Silly...he's a big pony 

And very handsome 

The palo in my sig is 13.1, I am nearly 5ft8. The coloured is 14.1.  I can't get a small rider for the palo so we just keep having fun together!


----------



## Patchworkpony (15 February 2013)

More lovely pics - thank you!


----------



## Shysmum (15 February 2013)

haha, he is quite chunky I guess


----------



## ExmoorKerry (15 February 2013)

he's lovely Shysmum 
but def not a small pony.

another of my 14.2hh





I'm 5'8" and 9 stone


----------



## ExmoorKerry (15 February 2013)

sorry, I'm getting addicted now...


----------



## t411y (15 February 2013)

I'm 5'7 and my pony is 14.1 on one of her tall days  People have been funny at  Pony Club and things but at least she isn't constantly lame like their snazzy eventers  








http://s1281.beta.photobucket.com/user/t411y/media/IMG_6620_zps0c775f43.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5







http://s1281.beta.photobucket.com/user/t411y/media/Camp11064_zps124b0aee.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0







http://s1281.beta.photobucket.com/u...100_2899264_n_zps73b2df06.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			haha, he is quite chunky I guess 

Click to expand...

I meant his height, any bigger and he'd be a small horse...


----------



## ArabianGem78 (15 February 2013)

I have a 14.3 PBA and a 14.2 arab so I think they are small horses rather than large ponies ;-) I am 35 so definitely an adult now. Pity.......! On the endurance circuit they are fairly typical mounts so we don't look out of place. Interestingly it's one sport where it's rare to see a horse over 15.2

I absolutely won't have a big horse. My littlies are cheap to keep. Nimble - SWB you see! Brains and personalities by the bucketload.


----------



## Shysmum (15 February 2013)

Honestly, he's only just 14.2 hh on his barefoot tippy toes


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Honestly, he's only just 14.2 hh on his barefoot tippy toes 

Click to expand...

Lol!  I know......14.2 is a pony....14.3 is a horse. Therefore he is not a SMALL pony....


----------



## Todmiester (15 February 2013)

EKW I dont think Ive ever seen you riding anything other than a M&M. Are you doing The Royal Highland Show this year?


----------



## CRT (17 February 2013)

I'm 5'3" and I compete my 13.1hh Welsh C at Advance dressage. We have qualified for the Petplan Winter Champ's at Advance Medium and also off to the  Winter Regionals next week. As he is getting more well known at the dressage comp's, I don't get as many funny looks as we did to start with.

I have his 3 year old sister to back this year too.

I'm doing a Pas De Deux at the South of England Carriage Driving show held at Merrist Wood College on 21st April. My friend is riding her 18hh, we thought it would be good to show that any size horse/pony can do dressage.

I love my ponies and wouldn't go back to having horses, even though I ride and compete a      17hh part bred shire for someone. Ponies are so much easier and cheaper to keep.


----------



## Toffee44 (17 February 2013)

Joining in 12st 5ft 6" riding a 14.1hh welsh x hackney 








Next horse will be full bred welsh section D.


----------



## Milkmaid (17 February 2013)

I've gone from big horses to owning two ponies & i'm loving it. I have a NF & a cob. They live at home so I really get to see their 'character', they are hillarious. And as someone else said, husbands seem to love them, which comes in very handy 
I'm 5'2 & 9.5 st so hardly need a gianormahorse!


----------



## Erika moon (17 February 2013)

HaffiesRock said:



			I am 29 years old, 5ft 3in and weigh about 10 stone.

I have a 13.3hh Haflinger. He is my only pony and I use him for everything. We hack, jump, school, bit of local showing and he is amazing! He costs peanuts to keep (grass livery is only £10 a week, barefoot, naked, minimal hay and feed as hes a good doer etc)

Id have ponies over horses any day!






Click to expand...

O.m.g you're haffy is handsome ..I to have a haffy although she is 14.2, and I'm 10 and a half ..
I always feed hard feed in the winter as well as hay ..but come summer all she needs is lush grass so reasonably cheap to keep ..
I would love a field full of haflingers ...


----------



## nevis (17 February 2013)

what a lovely thread - and some cracking natives.

I'm 5' 10 1/2" and have a 13.3 Icey. I'm not as skinny as the other tall folks on here but am getting closer to my 12 1/2 stone target. He came to me a few months after leaving Iceland, took 16 months to "let me in" and we now have a brilliant trusting partnership. 
Jumps ditches as too lazy to go long way round. Love him to bits.  
He hadn't been ridden in a month as I broke my leg 4 weeks ago ...and tootled along with me in the forest on Friday - stookie an' all. Top therapy!

We also have a permanent lodger 11.2hh Icey cross.  He came as unrideable... non horsey OH backed him and now he or my neighbour ride out with me - both are 5'4"ish and 10 stone or less.  Pony keen & fwd & has a ball.

The other 2 in the herd are 37 & 38' driving shetlands which OH or neighbour will occasionally sit on just to keep the ridden part going as I don't have any weans.

Ponies rock. Mine all live out 24/7 1000 feet up a hill and are generally not happy unless there's a foot of snow.  And to think I used to have 2 TB's & a daft WB/TB... ;-0


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 February 2013)

Todmiester - I will be at the Highland just not sure with what yet! Hopefully a Shetland and my Darty for the Sunday if I can find a rider for the Shetty, maybe have a lead rein the day before too. Im not sure if Im going to take a tb or not as none of them have qualified for the racehorse class and to take them into the RH/Hunter classes on a day ticket would cost around £150 a horse before entry fees. 

Are you taking Todd? I still want to steal him - his attitude is awesome!


----------



## paulineh (17 February 2013)

I have had two ponies one was a 13.2hh New Forester who took me to a high level in Endurance.







Coming through a river at the Golden Horse Shoe. We completed the 100 miles ride.He was still competeing at the age of 25yrs old

I have a 14hh Arab mare who has done everything from Showing ,Mounted Games to Endurance 100 miler and the Arab Marathon. She is 21 in the picture below and is still competeing at 23







I'm 5ft 5in and 10st

I also have two pure bred Arabs one 15.2 and the other is 15.1hh but I do enjoy riding my little mare.


----------



## mhorses (17 February 2013)

I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum 6'2'' on a 17hh3!! Miss ponies though!!


----------



## Patchworkpony (17 February 2013)

Let us not forget that Genghis Khan created a huge empire from the backs of ponies!


----------



## Flame_ (17 February 2013)

I ride a 14.2 dinky arab. This photo's ancient, he's grown up a bit since and I keep meaning to get new ones and never getting around to it and I can't work out resizing on the new photobucket anyway.   ETA I'm 5'2 and 9 - 9.5 stone.







He's a good boy, I wouldn't swap him for a bigger one!


----------



## Todmiester (17 February 2013)

EKW Tod will be going, Im ever hopeful that we just might get that qualifier, now that Rhyddy has been retired maybe someone else will win lol. I can understand why you wouldnt take the exracers into the Hunter/Riding horse class, the cost of entry is just too much at times. Hope you find a jockey for the Shetland. I love the Dartie you have, but then Ive had a soft spot for all your ponies you Welsh C mare she was just to die for.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 February 2013)

You could always hop on a shettie if you wanted to   

I loved my C, Lowri, its just such a shame refused to be ridden! That was just a complete no go area for her :/ If I could have justified keeping an inhand mare that wouldn't be bred from then she would never have left here though if I knew that my mother was going to get a D colt then I maybe would have kept her. She is back with her breeder now abd if she ever comes up for sale again I would move hell and high water to get her back. She was a complete weirdo but a real stunner.


----------



## Frontrunner (18 February 2013)

I have a 14.2hh Merens horse and I'm 5'8" and 13 stone, my friend is 5'11" 10 stone and rides a 14.2hh Camargue horse and the woman who broke my horse is 6' and 13 stone. Both are French natives, although they are horses they are in the pony size range, BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!!!   They are definitely the perfect size to ride. All horses/ponies that are semi wild or feral, are all in the 13 - 15hh bracket.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (18 February 2013)

I like to think of those equines in the 14hh-15hh as 'tweenies' - somewhere between pony and horse. Often overlooked by teenagers/young adults who think they HAVE to have a horse at least 16hh, yet often too much for a younger child, they are left for the shrewd adult who can see they have SO MUCH to offer!


----------



## Lurds (18 February 2013)

I much prefer ponies! I ride my 14.2 connie x tb but she looks bigger when I'm on her!


----------



## Zirach (18 February 2013)

What a great thread! I am now seriously thinking of getting a 14-14.2h now. We are selling my full up 16.1h as she is a bit too much for me and I just don't really enjoy riding anymore, nothing she has done - her size just intimidates me and i lack confidence. I thought I was destined to stick with 15.2h upwards as I am just under 5ft 7 and weigh 10.5 stone (dieting as not long had baby lol!) but this thread has helped my decision no end and its pony all the way for me now!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (18 February 2013)

Zirach - get yourself a nice arab or PBA. Both mine would comfortably carry you. They are a delight to own - lively, full of character yet SAFE. My PBA is a paragon of equine virtue. AND they're both chestnut mares ;-)


----------



## Zirach (18 February 2013)

ArabianGem68 would an Arab be suitable for a nervous rider? I always thought of them as being rather forward going and a bit scatty although absolutely stunning


----------



## SuperCoblet (18 February 2013)

I'm 6ft and I have a little 13.3 cobbie  I get to ride bigger, more advanced horses at work but I love to have fun on my little one, he gets my vote every time


----------



## ArabianGem78 (18 February 2013)

Zirach - it depends on the horse in question. My mum (in her late 50s) is an accomplished but nervous rider. She's much better than she thinks she is! She's just lost her 15.1 arab gelding. He was a complete gent. My PBA is currently on loan and has been helping a very nervous friend of her loaner get her mojo back. They've even been cantering! Just got to find the right arab.


----------



## Zirach (18 February 2013)

Great, definately a possibility then  I guess it's the same with any breed there are good and not so good.


----------



## webble (18 February 2013)

Merry 14.2hh and me 5ft 5 and 11st


----------



## SarahRicoh (18 February 2013)

What do you guys think of this? Iv got the chance to break in and ride(As well as drive) a little gypsy cob and I am tempted.

Only problem is hes 12-13hh(need to measure him but hes between that im pretty sure) and I am 5ft5 and just under 10stone. Hes a heavyweight and a stallion so cant exactly be handled by a child but do you think he'll be able to comfortably carry me?>


----------



## Frontrunner (18 February 2013)

My 6' friend braking my 14.2hh Merens.


----------



## Frontrunner (18 February 2013)

I'd go for it! I'm sure he'll give you years of pleasure.


----------



## Todmiester (18 February 2013)

EKW Im not Im light enough anymore to ride a shetland, last I showed one was at RHS the year we were sent to compete in the Cattle Rings. But if you dont mind a 4'11" 44yr old sitting on your precious ponies Ill not say no lol.


----------



## Rhodders (18 February 2013)

my tank is 14 3 (with a new set of shoes) I'm the wrong side of 11 stone and 5t 6


----------



## webble (18 February 2013)

Rhodders said:



			my tank is 14 3 (with a new set of shoes) I'm the wrong side of 11 stone and 5t 6 





Click to expand...

Your tank is lovely


----------



## Rhodders (18 February 2013)

thankyou


----------



## showley1 (18 February 2013)

Patchworkpony said:



			Oh my goodness there are SO many lovely, lovely ponies on here that I am sure more adults will be encouraged to ride them and what is more to the point have lots and lots of fun. I often think pony owners area are a happier, more down to earth, bunch than thoroughbred owners. They have learnt to laugh at themselves - it is in the pony owners handbook.

As my OH has always said no one can afford to take themselves too seriously on a fell - you are only one step away from being made a fool of in public. Maybe that was just our fells though!

Please keep the photos coming they are so beautiful and inspiring. You are all so good to put your weight and height on along with the size of your pony - I think a lot a people reading this thread will be surprised at what a fit mature pony can carry. Thank you all again for supporting this thread - as a dyed-in-the-wool pony girl (of an unmentionable age)I for one am finding it very uplifting.
		
Click to expand...

Hi don't mean to hi jack but thanks for your post, my daughter is in love with her instructors 12.3 welsh pony, she is a very forward jumping pony who chloe finds imense fun, she (chloe) is 5' 4 and 8 stone, she had a bad fall on the 14.2 supposedly bombproof cob which has knocked her confidence badly, this post is making me think buying fun little pony could be a good idea after all


----------



## Annette4 (18 February 2013)

I'm 5ft4 and about 10st now....will be back to 9st this year all being well.

I do have a photo of me sat on 13.2hh 3yo but I don't fancy being lynched for being too heavy and sitting on baby pony for 5 mins....not to mention no hat.

Other baby pony is 4yo, 14.2hh cob


----------



## JFTDWS (18 February 2013)

He's a hairy little monster! ^


----------



## JFTDWS (18 February 2013)

paulineh said:














.
		
Click to expand...




Flame_ said:









He's a good boy, I wouldn't swap him for a bigger one!
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm.  This is what I call pony porn   I've always had a thing for arabs - first love if you will.  Reckon I'm too much of a lard arse for one, which is ok as I do love my highlands too


----------



## ashley1 (21 February 2013)

Im 5ft7 and Moose is full up 13.1! never thought i'd buy a pony as small as him, but couldnt resist him! 







[/url][/IMG]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/93413445@N05/8496115910/


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 February 2013)

JFTD you are not a lard arse!  

I did know some gorgeous Arab x Highlands many moons ago tho


----------



## Big Ben (21 February 2013)

I wish I had a whole bucketful of likes to throw around this thread



sghc88 said:



			If any Olympic selectors are reading..... please enlighten me as to why we don't see any ponies competing!!!
		
Click to expand...

Stroller, Olympic Jumping sliver medallist at a whopping 14.2hh







How about 6' 4" on 14.2hh Haflinger, poor boy was terrified, he had been thrown and kicked by 18hh dressage horse belonging to his girlfriend on his last ride








or 5' 8" and around 13 stone I guess








No idea of my weight here, but riding my stallion, also about 14.2hh






Oh and the sweetest guy in the world, QH x Fjord, a hair above 14.2hh and built like a brick outhouse







That was his second time under saddle, such a nice boy.

Had to give up with the ponies though, I never felt secure on them, had to trade up to something bigger.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			JFTD you are not a lard arse!  

I did know some gorgeous Arab x Highlands many moons ago tho 

Click to expand...

Don't tempt me!  I don't need another!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 February 2013)

JFTD said:



			Don't tempt me!  I don't need another!!
		
Click to expand...

Me neither but I keep looking


----------



## JFTDWS (21 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Me neither but I keep looking 

Click to expand...

I came very close with a little highland x PRE last year.  Dangerous business, looking at ads!  I zoom in on here so I can't see the ads down the side of the forum


----------



## Annette4 (21 February 2013)

JFTD said:



			He's a hairy little monster! ^
		
Click to expand...


Not for long!! Clippers are coming out soon!!


----------



## JFTDWS (21 February 2013)

Annette4 said:



			Not for long!! Clippers are coming out soon!!
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooo 

He's adorable, just the way he is!


----------



## ~ Clear Light ~ (21 February 2013)

The dun on my website is only 14.2hh and was just 5yo in those photos, but everyone assumes he's a big WB! I also school/compete a 14.2hh Dales pony for someone:

Www.clearlightequestrian.co.uk

I love producing ponies, as long as they have the focus to knuckle down and work, and that bad riding hasn't caused them to have rushed, choppy fast paces and a short tense neck argh!


----------



## Fairycupcake (21 February 2013)

I love, love, love ponies! Pony power lol! Ive always had horses and ponies between 12.2-17.3hh and can ride horses but I would go with ponies any day! Used to compete horses due to age classes but loved my ponies to much so gave up on that idea and although loved my horses I dont regret my choice and my 14.2hh was my 'horse' of a life time  I would never go onto horses again as feel so much more better on ponies and ponies are just as good as horses so dont see a problem! I had a ride of a 15.2hh for a while and he was an ok height as not that big really but I did feel that extra hand and thats the biggest I would go now, although wouldnt get another horse but you know what I mean lol! 

I pop on my daughters chunky 12.2hh Welsh and walk her round the school a few times as feel mean on her but im sure she can carry me fine? Im 5'1 and weight... 9 stone 3 sshhh! lol! x


----------



## Patchworkpony (23 February 2013)

Ponies generally have a sense of humour and a lot of adults riding ponies pick up that sense of fun and are often much less tense than those riding large horses. I went to a small show today, just to watch, and noticed that almost all the 'big' horse people seemed nervous and tense when their horses played up (and a lot of them did) while the people with ponies were laughing and chatting and appeared to be having a much better time.

It was quite interesting to just watch; my  favourite, to take home, was a very laid back little Shetland mare that was carrying a rather oversized rider with complete honesty and just went about her job as fast as her little legs could carry her.


----------



## Crackerz (24 February 2013)

I'm 5'2, been there & done the TB, Warmblood thing. Now back to ponies! 3x ponies under 14hh


----------



## Patchworkpony (24 February 2013)

Same here. I used to hunt a brave welsh cob and ignore the comments about getting a 'proper horse' as a good many of those people were often terrified at meet when their horses were throwing a fit or rearing up.


----------



## Saluqihounds (24 February 2013)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8522/8497528200_4dbbe705c7_c.jpg







http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8519/8497526110_6d98a2182e_c.jpg







http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8521/8496424687_3430cfffbe_c.jpg

She's not a pony but my Rocky Mountain Horse is 14.1 and I am 6'1" and around 12 1/2-13st and I doubt there are many larger horses that would as be surefooted or that could keep pace with her.


----------



## Saluqihounds (24 February 2013)

Oh and for those that like Icelandics there was/is a real nice Icelandic on horsedeals.com. I'd have her in a second if I didn't have my Rocky.

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses-...Icelandic-Silver-Dapple-Mare-__25-1-13-672579


----------



## Patchworkpony (24 February 2013)

What a darling she looks and so sensible.


----------



## Olli_ (24 February 2013)

I love ponies, pick one over a horse any day! I did a bit of jumping with a wee 13.1 highland x eriskay last year, she was a speedy wee thing with a fantastic jump! Im about 5ft5 and 7.5 stone, i've recently started riding my 12.2 sec b (although im a bit long legged for him!) and also have a 14hh 3 yo highland which im just starting to back, he's a lovely size and a chunky boy so takes my leg up just fine .


----------



## Saluqihounds (24 February 2013)

I forget to add that it's great see so many adults riding smaller horses/ponies and to know there are a few fellow gaited horse fans on here!


----------



## BlueThePiebald (18 July 2016)

im 5ft2 and 8st 6 and regularly ride a 13.2 realitively fine irish sports pony who actually makes me look normal, if not slightly on the smaller side! Sonetimes i hop on the 11.2s for a bit of craic and i look normal on them (welsh sec a's). but I ride anything from fine 11.2hh welsh scetion a  to 16hh maxi cobs as im a stablehand


----------



## marmalade76 (24 July 2016)

I only have ponies now, a 13h NF and a 14.2/3 that's supposed to be a connie. I'm 5', 10st and nearly 40. Ponies are easier in every way, easier to groom, wash, plait, tack up, rug up, keep ticking over, etc as well as being cheaper to keep. I'm unlikely to have a horse again.


----------



## tda (24 July 2016)

This is me on my 13.2hh dalesxfell


----------



## tda (24 July 2016)

And me again on  my barely 14hh Dales







I'm 5ft2in and about 60 kgs
PONIES ROCK!!  (and easier to get on to)

Edited to add, I'm now 46 and don't feel the slightest bit intimidated by the grown up/large horse brigade


----------



## Dave's Mam (24 July 2016)

I'm 44, 5'3" and ride Exmoors.


----------



## rhylis (24 July 2016)

I'm 5ft 2 (if I stretch!), and 47 years old. Since my TB died last year all of mine are now ponies. Love riding them! I do feel slightly daft on the 12.2 if I ride out with my friend on her over 16hh horse though!


----------



## vmac66 (24 July 2016)

I am 50, 5ft 4 and just over nine stone and have a 14.2 appaloosa  cross. What he lacks in size he certainly makes up for in character. Have just ridden a freinds 15.3 and he was just too much  horse xx


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 July 2016)

Camilla's Aunty Em said:



			I'm 44, 5'3" and ride Exmoors.  

Click to expand...

I'm 55, 5'3 - and ride an Exmoor!!  The beastie is known as "The Twelve-Two Tank". Enough said........


----------

